
Multiplayer Game Networking: The Brute Force Approach - tobr
https://www.deconstructconf.com/2019/ayla-myers-multiplayer-game-networking-the-brute-force-approach
======
tobr
Really fun and enjoyable talk. It gives a good overview of why network latency
makes realtime multiplayer games so hard.

One thing I wish it would have touched upon: some of these issues might be
eased through the game design itself. I.e, you can design the game so that
actions that require fast response are less likely to go out of sync with the
server, and things that can only really be resolved after a full sync between
all clients don't reveal a clear outcome until after a few hundred
milliseconds.

